# How to get 9 RC1 via sysinstall options



## Dru (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello, all.

You will have to excuse me, Im slightly annoyed by the cryptic bs at the moment.

I have a 9-CURRENT disc, but my nvidia video driver is failing to install, due missing sources in Current, I found some info here, but between trying to decipher it through my little browser breaking phone screen, and half cocked answers, its beyond annoyed me to even fix it now

 Im trying to set the options in sysinstall to pull RC1, but nothing works, its 9.0-CURRENT now..I tried 9.0-RC1...9.0-RELEASE...RELENG_9....RELENG_9_BP. FFS...its getting old. Would be nice to have been able to just find a direct answer.

Anyone happen to be able to help? If not, Ill just go burn another disc tomorrow.

Also, the announcement page for RC1 on the forum here...its nice how its leads you on a goose hunt, just to find it.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 25, 2011)

The distribution sets are here:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/i386/9.0-RC1/

It seems there is a new structure for FreeBSD 9 (?), I have no idea how sysinstall copes with this.

I would just install a basic FreeBSD installation from the disc, and go from there.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2011)

Just stop using sysinstall. Use csup(1) to get the source.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 25, 2011)

Agreed, but that doesn't work on a new system with no FreeBSD ...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Agreed, but that doesn't work on a new system with no FreeBSD ...



If I read the first post correctly he does have a working system. Just no working X, he can't get the NVidia driver to build because of the missing source tree.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2011)

So Dru, do you have a working system or not? If you do, use csup(1) to pull 9.0-RC1, build it (*and* a new kernel), and install the NVIDIA driver afterwards (which needs kernel and source tree to be in sync). If you don't, get the RC1 bootonly ISO (http://www.freebsd.org/where.html#helptest) and install the rest over the net. Then install the driver.


----------



## Dru (Oct 25, 2011)

I apologize for getting a little wound up there.

I do have a working system, the nvidia driver was the last thing I needed to build. The reason I was trying to use sysinstall, instead of csup(1) was due to the situation. Hoped it would have just been an easier method to pull the sources, but it didn't quite turn out that way.

Then I decided I would just start fresh with RC1, changing the options in the same fashion as I had used for 7.3-8, but that's what led me here posting half aggravated.

Will get it sorted today. Carpetsmoker, SirDice, Dutch, much appreciate you guys. Thank you.


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Oct 25, 2011)

I didn't use csup to get the kernel source tree. I downloaded src.txz from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/9.0-RC1/ to the / directory and I extracted it by running "tar xvf src.txz". Then I installed the nvidia driver.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2011)

That's also a (regularly overlooked) possibility, yes. It's just a "canned distribution" of the source tree.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2011)

As long as that source is the exact same version as you have running it shouldn't be a problem.


----------

